#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Why HTTPS is more secure than other protocols?

## Bhavya

HTTPS is an extension of the HTTP for protected communication through a computer network and is broadly used on the Internet.
Can you guys tell me what makes HTTPS more secure than the other protocols?

----------

